# Living out your life as an everyday witness - Gossiping the Gospel



## Pergamum (Jan 25, 2010)

> _The great danger of organized evangelism, whether it be a large campaign or door-to-door visitation by the local church, is that when the special effort is over we think that is the end of it until next time. But the biblical concept is that witness is something for every day and for every Christian._



A quote by Peter Jeffrey, a Welsh Baptist.




The rest of the article:





> “How did they ‘tell the message’?
> 
> Was it by preaching to groups of unbelievers, or by one-to one
> personal witness? Probably it was a mixture of
> ...


----------



## Tim (Jan 26, 2010)

More and more, I find that everyday life brings an opportunity to talk about the Lord in some way...moral issues, scientific issues, solutions to personal problems, the finding of wisdom. Now, I don't always _take_ these opportunities when I am with non-believers, but there certainly are plenty of times when it would be possible to begin a conversation that might end in discussion of creator/creature, fall, sin, redemption, etc. (i.e., the Gospel).

May the Lord help us to be vigilant and bold.


----------

